# Risky kidding, getting nervous



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

To make a long story long, one of my girls got mixed in with my buck accidentally, and now here we are close to kidding time! I'm super nervous though because first, she's Way too young (she is not quite a year) and second she's very small for her age anyway. When she was born she ended up with Floppy Kid Syndrome, and I'm still not sure to this day how she survived! She slept on my chest for her first 2 weeks and I syringe fed her every 2 hours, she lost one of her eyes, and half her ear hardened and died off too, so she is my "special child". When I found she was in with the buck, the "uh oh" thought crossed my mind for a second, but then I kinda passed it off thinking nah, she's way too young to get pregnant and with all her health issues, I never imagined that this would be happening! So now here we are, and I'm crazy nervous because I don't want to lose this little girl, and I feel terribly guilty for it happening in the first place and for passing it off. I'm wondering if anyone has any opinions on how long she might have left? I think she's Close, like within days, because she's been eating less, going off alone, and her ligs are less and less, but I separated her tonight and was going to leave her separate until kidding, but she was crying her head off and so stressed being away from the other girls, so I thought the stress might be worse and I put her back in with them. I don't want to separate her yet if she still has a little while, but I don't know what to expect, and I'm terrified I won't be there and something bad will happen. Any advice for birth would be great too!! Thanks!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She looks like she should be ok in the pictures. Nice wide pelvic spread - her belly doesn't look too big so smallish kid(s) - I agree keep an eye on her - you already have a lot invested in her. good luck and safe kidding


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You can put a baby monitor in the barn or pen to maybe help you know when she's kidding. 

Can you try putting her in the kidding stall with just one very gentle doe?

She's a cute goat & sounds like a sweet girl. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you write down the date she was in with the buck? We really can't tell you when.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

No I didn't, because again, stupid me thought it was not going to be an issue. I know nobody can predict when exactly, I guess I'm more looking for advice on how she might do. I can feel the baby move around, (she's so small that I can feel like every movement and almost can tell which part of the kid I'm feeling!!) and it feels like there's only one, but I'm not wagering any money on that.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

She looks close to me with that udder and tailhead -like within 5-8 days, but it's a guess. I also think she will kid fine due to her structure and size. I have seen worse deliver easy. Make sure you have what you need ready, and I would not separate her until you see the start, like mucus dripping. Even if she starts with others around they will leave her alone (in my experience) until you can separate her. With having one eye she is limited to see what is going on so you want to be sure to be there to move the kid where she can see and tend to it. Good luck, and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

That's one of my worries because of her sight. Sometimes she has a hard time finding me when I'm trying to call her, and she cries out a lot when she loses her way poor baby, but she has done a lot better than she used to! She used to run into everything! We don't know how good her sight is in her remaining eye, but it seems normal, so I assume it's normal. I'm also scared because she was bottle raised from birth and inside with me for the first 2 months, that she will not know what to do when the kid comes. I fear she'll just leave it there and not know to clean it or anything. But I guess I just have to wait and see, hopefully instincts will kick in!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can allow her with the others during the day and watch her closely. Then at night, put her in a kidding stall.
And keep a close eye on her. A monitor is a good idea. If she has trouble seeing, put a light out there to help her, if she is able to see a little, that may help. She may need help on how to be a momma at first. But with some, mothering automatically kicks in.

In most cases, it is usually 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding when they begin an udder. When did it start? 

She may do alright with kidding, but it is good to watch her closely and have a vets number ready in case.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She started getting an udder a while ago because that was my first clue that something was wrong and how I realized she was pregnant. I'm gonna just try and keep a very close watch on her and cross my fingers that she doesn't go into labor when I'm not here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I had one that had a kid when she was 10 months old. She did great. She only had one which was a chunky male. My daughter and a friend helped her by stretching her and letting the head get through and then the rest was very easy. She did really well on the Mothering Instincts also. I don't think she could have gotten the head through without some help though. I didn't know when she got bred so had no date, but I knew it was getting close and was pretty sure the night before that it was imminent. She seemed to give out of milk about the time she needed to wean him also at about 2-2 1/2 months.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all! I am really hoping there's only one in there. I can feel every move the baby makes, I guess because there's not much extra room (which I'm not complaining about! I could sit there feeling her belly forever, it's so cool!!) and it certainly feels like there's just the one, but can't be sure. Ugh, just praying that I'm here for it!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, seems to be we have started Labor! She's not pushing yet or anything serious, she's just doing enough that I can't go to sleep or leave her side hahaha. I'll update how it goes after she kids (fingers and toes crossed it's soon because I am so tired!) Praying for a normal uneventful birth!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah how is she?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ugh, still waiting. Was up with her all night last night and of course she kept acting as if she was going to start real "labor" any moment, and then nada! The "Doe Code of Honor" in full effect! She wanted to just sleep in my lap all night hahaha, spoiled (I took a picture of her, such a sweetie). Tonight is a huge full moon though and her bag is looking its fullest yet, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow! Good luck--I guess if she can sleep she's doing OK, right? Seems like a bit of a long time to be in labor for a goat.

By the way, what a cute photo! She looks like a real sweet heart!

Sending you both encouraging thoughts!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

How are things?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She's on day 3 of "let's see how crazy and sleep deprived I can make my mom before I have this kid(s)" LOL. She does the classic omg she looks like she is gonna start pushing any second, and then next thing you know she's standing there munching hay. This is why I hate not knowing due dates, because waiting for days and not knowing is the pits hahaha. Especially with her because I'm so nervous to miss it and that she will need help. Let's all think "laboring" thoughts tonight!!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

But I will say on the plus side, baby must have been wiggling into position last night because it was kicking up a storm and moving all around, so it's comforting to know he/she is ok and healthy in there!! I have to think of a name for this little one and stop calling it "IT" haha......mama's name is Tipper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Exciting for sure.

It is hard to name them when you can't see them. Too bad there isn't a window so we can take a peek.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yeah, I would like a window on the kids tooo lol


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Following. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I cannot Wait to see this one!!! Especially because this little mama is so special to me, and because she's so small so I sit there and hold her belly and can feel every move this kid makes! It's amazing! I can feel the different of it's face, hooves, back......this is why I love farming and goats, it's just such an amazing thing to be a part of. It never gets old! Just as astonishing every pregnancy lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sure is.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any progress yet?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Does she have any mucous coming out? Can you feel contractions?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news??


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

We have mucous this morning! Finally!!! By tomorrow I hope to have pictures for you of a beautiful bouncing happy baby!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she now??


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She's been pretty much laying around not doing much today. Keeps rubbing her sides, switching positions, all the typical things. And her poor backside is so swelled up, but opening up more as the day goes on. I'm betting on tonight, but who knows, she could just drag me along till tomorrow just for fun, these darn goats love a good suspenseful kidding!!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

If she's been in labor for this long I might be starting to get worried...Maybe go in and check that everything is okay?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She hasn't been pushing or anything, it's just the stretching, shifting, all that "pre labor" as I have always called it. This morning she has more mucous, and just more of the same laying around and shifting. She's really dragging this out and making me crazy here....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goodness, I hope she gets busy for you soon!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything new today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things today?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm jumping back and forth between "I really jumped the gun" and got Waaaaay too excited when she started showing Any signs of getting close, because I was so anxious about it.....and "I'm worried something is wrong" because things are kinda the same. She's Very swollen back there, but no heavy discharge, no pushing, just tired and miserable looking lol. She's feeling it, that's for sure, but she definitely has not "pushed" at all, so I'm trying to be calm in thinking that nothing is stuck (yet). I feel like I've never had a mama drag this on so long, but I'm sure that I have and it just feels like it because I'm super vigilant of her and on pins and needles. I'll try and post some more pics if I can get her to stand up for me and pose!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Her udder still looks like it has a few days to go...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news???


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She's still trudging along. I feel like such a dope that I could have actually jumped the gun this far in advance, but I'm so worried about her giving birth, I think I just freaked at the slightest sign hahaha. She's still stretching, yawning, shifting, pushing her head against things, etc. all that fun stuff they do right before labor, but no significant discharge yet, just a little mucous like before. She's HAS to get this kid out by this weekend! There's no way she can still keep going! This is crazy!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My doe kept me in the loop for a whole two months. I honestly thought she would kid the next day. Every day. For two MONTHS.  I didn't know a ton about checking for the signs and all yet...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

taking the Does Code of Honor seriously


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know right... :hair:


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Seriously!!! I am going nuts here! What's funny is I saw my neighbor tonight and he said "oh I saw Tipper lying down the other day looking like she might have the baby, and I was so excited thinking this is it! But then she just got up and walked away like nothing and I couldn't believe it!" hahaha, this girl is making everyone crazy!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Kids?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't even want to say this, for fear of "fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me" but things are looking promising tonight..... And of course it's the worst timing because I have to be up an extra 1.5hrs early tomorrow for an appointment, so that would be right on time per the Doe Code hahahaha


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm taking the no update as a no, do you have new pictures of her?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally!!! Today, quite without incident, a little boy. I'll have to get weight and such to follow, but both baby and mama seem healthy and happy so far and she's let him nurse. I can't believe this big boy was in her little belly!!!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love his lil ears  Congrats!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been following and checking! Glad to see he arrived safely and she is doing good too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word; He's adorable!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I am just loving him!! He is the cutest thing, and very sweet. He has been named Freddy (by my 8 yr old lol). And his eyes are very light, and I'm hoping they stay that way! Watching his mama with him though just makes my heart melt. We are calling her a "teen mom" because she is definitely learning this mothering thing on the fly haha. Her cleaning skills are not the greatest, she can't quite figure out how and when she should be doing it I think. I watched her and she kind of was like nibbling on his hair instead of licking. And she is Obsessed with him!!! She just stands there and watches him while he's sleeping, and once in a while she will nudge him like saying "hey, are you still alive?" I feel bad for her because she's so anxious about him, but she is doing sooooo much better than I imagined, so I know she'll figure it out. She's letting him nurse no problem, so that's most important!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

He's really adorable! Are you going to keep him as a pet?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I probably will as long as his personality stays sweet and doesn't get all "bucky" on me lol. I only have 1 buck in my little herd as it is, so it would be nice for him to have a pal to live with when he's not in with the girls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So are you going to wether him?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still deciding, because he is so handsome, but I really just want to keep him as a pet/companion.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats...so glad everything worked out


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so glad it turned out well! Adorable baby, too!


----------

